# VooPoo Drag Gene Software tricks



## Ozeran (28/11/17)

So I have the Gene software and now want to change some of the logos that come up. Also want to know what other cool tricks can. I have found videos on how to do typed logos. 

But is there any sites that have custom logos already? As my drawing looks like a toddler with a crayon on your white wall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/11/17)

Ozeran said:


> So I have the Gene software and now want to change some of the logos that come up. Also want to know what other cool tricks can. I have found videos on how to do typed logos.
> 
> But is there any sites that have custom logos already? As my drawing looks like a toddler with a crayon on your white wall.



Maybe this will work. Just check it out in case...


Raindance said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Came across this theme creator on the Evolv forum. Used it myself and it is pretty nifty.
> View attachment 107914
> ...


----------

